# angelegter Cron im ISPC3 wird nicht ausgeführt



## redi78 (27. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiss nicht woran es liegt aber wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen kann. Ich möcht per Cron diesen LINK aufrufen:


```
http://www.segelcheck.at/portal/index.php?option=com_community&task=cron
```
Habe daher in ISPC3 folgenden Befehl eingetragen:


```
/usr/bin/lynx -source "http://www.segelcheck.at/portal/index.php?option=com_community&task=cron" > /dev/null
```
...jo nur es passiert nix. Habe ich einen Fehler bei der Syntax?

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (28. Nov. 2009)

Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich meine im syslog wird der Cron als ausgeführt geloggt. Wenn ich die URL händisch im Browser ausführe dann funktionierts. Mit Cron nicht. Hat jemand eine idee? Hab ich den Cron richtig im ISPC eingetragen?

lg redi78


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2009)

Schau doch mal auf der shell nach was genau im user crontab des web users steht. Also:

su web1
crontab -l

Du musst web1 Durch den Usernamen des webs ersetzen.


----------



## redi78 (29. Nov. 2009)

mhh:


```
root@server:/var/log/apache2# su web10
root@server:/var/log/apache2# crontab -l
* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
30 00 * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
```


----------



## redi78 (29. Nov. 2009)

Mhh, jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Burge (29. Nov. 2009)

```
root@server:/var/log/apache2# su web10
```
ist das denn der username der users vom web10 der den cron angelegt hat?


----------



## redi78 (29. Nov. 2009)

Jo also laut ISPC ist web10 der entsprechende Benutzer:


----------



## Burge (30. Nov. 2009)

mhm ok, weil der ja nun den job gar nicht in der liste drin hat.


----------



## redi78 (30. Nov. 2009)

Also das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Eingetragen ist er ja auch, siehe Screenshot. Im Syslog-File habe ich folgenden Eintrag:


```
Nov 30 07:55:01 server /USR/SBIN/CRON[18816]: (web10) CMD (/usr/bin/lynx 
-source 
"http://www.segelcheck.at/portal/index.php?option=com_community&task=cron" 
 > /dev/null)
```
Nur dieser Befehl wird nicht ausgeführt. Wenn ich die URL manuell im Browser aufrufe dann klappts. 

lg redi78


----------



## Till (30. Nov. 2009)

Erstmal zu Deinem Listing in #4, das Listing dort ist vom root User (Zeile beginnt mit root@server und wenn Du web10 wärst dann würde da stehen web10@server), da hat also das mit dem su ausführen irgendwie nicht geklappt. Kommt z.B. manchmal bei vservern vor, wenn Du über die vzctl Konsole eingeloggt bist. Daher wurde der korrekt angelegte Cronjob auch nicht ausgeführt.

Versuch doch mal wget statt lynx zu nehmen.


----------



## redi78 (30. Nov. 2009)

So habs jetzt mit wget versucht (siehe Screenshot).


```
/usr/bin/wget -O /dev/null "http://www.segelcheck.at/portal/index.php?option=com_community&task=cron" > /dev/null
```
Hat aber leider auch nicht funktioniert.

Ich muss das irgendwie zum Laufen bekommen. Jedesmal händisch anstossen ist nicht möglich.

Hier der Logeintrag:


```
Nov 30 08:30:01 server /USR/SBIN/CRON[19519]: (web10) CMD (/usr/bin/wget 
-O /dev/null 
"http://www.segelcheck.at/portal/index.php?option=com_community&task=cron" 
 > /dev/null)
```
Dieser Cronjob soll folgendes machen:
http://www.jomsocial.com/docs/Cron_Setup


----------



## redi78 (1. Dez. 2009)

Mhh hat niemand mehr eine Idee?

lg redi78


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2009)

versuch mal:


sudo web10 /usr/bin/wget -O /dev/null http://www.segelcheck.at/portal/index.php?option=com_community&task=cron

auszuführen und schau ob Du einen Fehler erhältst.


----------



## redi78 (10. Dez. 2009)

Hi Till,

folgendes Ergebniss erhalte ich:



```
root@server:~# sudo web10 /usr/bin/wget -O /dev/null http://www.segelcheck.at/portal/inde...nity&task=cron
sudo: web10: command not found
[1] 13102
[1]+  Exit 1                  sudo web10 /usr/bin/wget -O /dev/null http://www.segelcheck.at/portal/inde...nity
```

Was bedeutet das?

lg redi78


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2009)

nimm bitte mal:


```
sudo -u web10 /usr/bin/wget -O /dev/null http://www.segelcheck.at/portal/index.php?option=com_community&task=cron
```


----------



## redi78 (10. Dez. 2009)

Hi Till,

jetzt hab ich folgendes zurückgemeldet bekommen:


```
root@server:~# sudo -u web10 /usr/bin/wget -O /dev/null http://www.segelcheck.at/portal/index.php?option=com_community&task=cron
[1] 16380
root@server:~# --14:20:26--  http://www.segelcheck.at/portal/index.php?option=com_community
           => `/dev/null'
Resolving www.segelcheck.at... 62.178.246.121
Connecting to www.segelcheck.at|62.178.246.121|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: unspecified [text/html]

    [ <=>                                 ] 62,005        --.--K/s

14:20:28 (13.72 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [62005]
```
Mhh warum klappts aber nicht wenn ich dies in ISPC eintrage?

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (11. Dez. 2009)

Wie genau muss ich dann den Befehl in ISPC eintragen?

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (14. Dez. 2009)

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2009)

Mit:

/usr/bin/wget -O /dev/null http://www.segelcheck.at/portal/inde...nity&task=cron

sollte es an sich gehen. Vieleicht werden bei Dir auch aus irgendeinem Grund keine User crontabs ausgeführt. Hast Du bei Dir sowas wie selinux oder apparmor aktiviert?


----------



## redi78 (14. Dez. 2009)

Mhh also mit diesem Befehl funktionierts auch nicht. (siehe Screenshot) 
Nein ich habe weder selinux oder apparmor aktiviert.

Was können wir noch tun?

lg redi78


----------



## Till (15. Dez. 2009)

Leg mal einen cronjob mit dem Befehl:

touch /tmp/testfile

an. Und dann prüfe nachdem der cronjob gelaufen sein müsste, ob eine Datei /tmp/testfile angelegt wurde. Anstatt touch nimmst Du am besten den ganzen pfad zum touch programm, den findest Du mit:

which touch

auf Deinem Server.


----------



## redi78 (16. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Till,

also hab jetzt als web10 einen Cron wie folgt angelegt (siehe screenshot):


```
/usr/bin/touch /tmp/testfile
```
Das Verzeichnis wurde NICHT angelegt.

Danach habe ich folgenden Befehl auf der Shell ausgeführt:


```
root@server:~# sudo -u web10 crontab -e
no crontab for web10 - using an empty one

Error reading /root/.nano_history: Permission denied

Press Enter to continue starting nano.

No modification made
```
Es scheint so als ob sich über ISPC kein User Cron anlegen lässt. Wie gehen wir weiter vor?

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (16. Dez. 2009)

Hi Till,

habe den Kunden jetzt so eingestellt (siehe screenshot). Das File wurde angelegt. Jedoch die URL wird nicht aufgerufen. Liegt es eventuell an Rechten?

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (16. Dez. 2009)

Halt stop!. Funktioniert. Dankeschön für eure Hilfe!


----------

